# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  One day in Auckland

## xenresraymond

Hi there!


My parents (71 and 64 years old) visit Australia and New Zealand the second time his year in August. They are doing guided tours only. Now they have "left" one day in Auckland on their own (they have planned some spare days for visiting the city itself) and would like to know if someone can give them a hint where to go around Auckland, something like an "insider" which is not to be found in the books, if you know what I mean.
Any ideas? Does anybody know a local travel agency with good tours, because this is what they would favourize?
And second question, I know that tipping is not common in NZ, but my father is wondering if this also is the case for the tour guide and the driver during their tour throug NZ? Tipping only if the service is really, really good? And then, how much would be appropriate? Being from Europe, my parents always feel a bit rude if they do not tip, although they know that it is not expected in NZ.
Thanks a lot for the help,

----------


## xenosadams

The absolute is in Auckland to see the museum field, and no one who can read English, a trip to her.
if they get the time, they can Cruise, launderers excursions around the harbor to visit the Devonport and Rangitoto any stops. If they agree, they could spend the day walking Rangitoto if they get the time.

----------


## GFI

New Zealand is one of the beautiful countries with lots of magnificent places especially Auckland which is most attractive and adorable city out of there.
You can find many interesting places, beaches with decent restaurants. Check out below some of the top tourist attraction.
•	Sky city
•	Auckland Museum
•	Navy Museum
•	Pine harbour
•	Discover New market
•	Parnell Village
•	Auckland Zoo

The places above are my favorite let see what other forum members shared you.

----------


## jonekete

My wife does pick-ups and drop-offs for a car storage company in Auckland airports. She used to feel funny when people tipped, but I told her to accept the way they are given.

----------


## mikehussy

This would take your parents over the harbour bridge to the Warkworth area which is about one hours drive. It's a picturesque area with lots to see, eg vineyards, Matakana village, Lots of lovely because and nice cafes as well- a favorite weekend place for Aucklanders.

----------


## davidsmith36

Auckland, based around 2 expansive harbors, is a noteworthy city in the north of New Zealand's North Island. In the middle, the famous Sky Tower has perspectives of Viaduct Harbor, which is loaded with superyachts and fixed with bars and bistros. Auckland Domain, the city's most established stop, is based around a wiped out well of lava and home to the formal Wintergardens. Close Downtown, Mission Bay Beach has an ocean side promenade.

----------

